# Eldar Wraithseer



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well since i was asked, here is so far impaling a Vile Demon of Uhh....Lets go with Nurgle? I think the pose came out pretty good! He looks like he is about to pull his spear up and do an uppercut on someone  (Or just blast there face with a D-Cannon) Bonus points to anyone who can ID all the Daemons parts


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that looks awesome!! but i am annoyed you have yours already ! *wonders of mumbling about Forge World*


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> that looks awesome!! but i am annoyed you have yours already ! *wonders of mumbling about Forge World*


i had it before release due to ordering my reaver. If it makes you feel any better though they forgot to send me my titan tech priest D: the lil guy was going to chill behind it and my warhound....not repair them at all i swear!
:laugh:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks good. As for parts I can see a Daemon Prince head, torso and one arm, the tail scythe from a Trygon, a shoulder pad from a Forge World Space Marine conversion kit though I can't work out which one and I can't work out where the mail loin cloth is from, I'm not sure where the legs are for though I'll guess they're from the Beastmen Minotaurs.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Looks good. As for parts I can see a Daemon Prince head, torso and one arm, the tail scythe from a Trygon, a shoulder pad from a Forge World Space Marine conversion kit though I can't work out which one and I can't work out where the mail loin cloth is from, I'm not sure where the legs are for though I'll guess they're from the Beastmen Minotaurs.


Nopez! No Fw spacemarine kit  and the mail is from the Demon prince kit.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Just some food for thought, ignore it if you wish.

While I think it's a good concept there are a few things with the posing that strikes me as odd. When I do positioning I always aim for an organic posing (and I think this applies to eldar as well). How do you do that? The easiest way is to try mimicing the pose yourself (even if it makes you look geeky, should someone see you).

For one thing I would recut the right hand. Cut it off from the handle below and above the hand - flip the hand around and pin it back to the other pieces. The details on the handle should tolerate such a conversion well from the looks of it. Have you tried stabbing a stick down to the ground the way he's holding his spear? It's just ackward and you wouldn't have a very good grip of the spear.

The other thing I noticed - the left leg. It looks like he's ackwardly resting his foot on the demon - not pushing him down into the ground like the filth he is! I'd prefer to have more of a bend on that knee. And the foot should have it's point of weight more on the toes than on the heel. That would also solve -

From some of the angles it looks like he's about to fall backwards (from the weight on the back of the miniature. A slight more lean forward would make a world of difference and a more agressive pose.

EDIT: close to 90 degrees would be a bit much on that knee, just more of a bend.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> Just some food for thought, ignore it if you wish.
> 
> While I think it's a good concept there are a few things with the posing that strikes me as odd. When I do positioning I always aim for an organic posing (and I think this applies to eldar as well). How do you do that? The easiest way is to try mimicing the pose yourself (even if it makes you look geeky, should someone see you).
> 
> ...


My picture kind of sucks to be honest he is pulling the spear out on an Angle the Camera didn't capture D:


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

very nice model, I love the new FW Eldar stuff but I agree with B&K darn you for already having something from it *looks at my empty wallet* . also is that a shield generator on its left arm? the same thing that the Dire Avengers have but BIGGER.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The Demon seems a little odd, but then again that may be because I never see them getting kabobed by Wraithlords twice their size. Can't wait to see that guy painted up and ready to crack skulls!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> The Demon seems a little odd, but then again that may be because I never see them getting kabobed by Wraithlords twice their size. Can't wait to see that guy painted up and ready to crack skulls!


Oh he will be in the next few days i want him done before my reaver construction starts.




LordOfAbsolution said:


> very nice model, I love the new FW Eldar stuff but I agree with B&K darn you for already having something from it *looks at my empty wallet* . also is that a shield generator on its left arm? the same thing that the Dire Avengers have but BIGGER.


And yes, yes it is a giant dire avenger shield lol!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

That looks awesome man! You've already got it that far along and everything! I love that pose, though its a bit sad to see the halberd had to be broken. What must be done, must be done.

I need to get started on my Phantom, it just came in today. (Unless I can find someone willing to do it for me, haha)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> That looks awesome man! You've already got it that far along and everything! I love that pose, though its a bit sad to see the halberd had to be broken. What must be done, must be done.
> 
> I need to get started on my Phantom, it just came in today. (Unless I can find someone willing to do it for me, haha)


Yes because a sane person would want to build an eldar titan!:so_happy:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It's gotta be simpler than a Reaver, but I just got a look at that thing, unassembled in the box... And its going to be more than a step up from from a Cobra. I'll put it that way.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> It's gotta be simpler than a Reaver, but I just got a look at that thing, unassembled in the box... And its going to be more than a step up from from a Cobra. I'll put it that way.


Nope Reaver is easier you will have to Pin Down the whole leg with a metal rod if you want the legs to be stable with the body  enjoy eldar titans! (Normal size pins wont work ether...you need long stiff ones to run through the whole leg)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright here are some update pictures of what i got done so far! (lots of work left)


















































Oh and for kicks an Autarch with a color scheme i came up with for a friend!


----------

